# I might get to keep my warehouse job but I dont know if I want to



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I actually am a fantastic stower and been hitting above rate for 2 whole months now. For the first Month I got threatened to be fired and written up since I was getting a lot of shorts. I was corrected on what I was doing wrong(Something I did not realize at the time) and my rate automatically skyrocketed ever since. I would prefer another job, possibly office job but I know in my current area and in the current economy jobs are incredibly scarce. This is very much a dead end job and its actually very hard to move up in this place if you are doing great or not. However if I quit now will be out on the street. Since this job does not give a lot of FREE-TIME, and even when we have freetime they take them away with Mandotory Overtime days(Which we cant skip for any reason) we dont have a lot of time to do anything OUTSIDE of work. However this warehouse pays far more than all the other warehouses that been calling back. All the other warehouses that call want to pay 9 dollars an hour and this warehouse pays 12 an hour. The Con is the very long hours and right now since its the season we are working 11 hours, for Five days Grave yard Shift till the End of Christmas. After which they are doing conversions and since I been the best Stower everyday for 2 months straight I say I got a pretty good chance, but I dont know if I should keep it as I wont be able to move to another job but I dont want to suddenly become homeless and displaced. What should I do? I have about 2000$ saved up and thats about it. I am prepared for homelessness if it happens and have a plan B. What should I DO? I also dont like the department I am in either, I would like a different department but because of my work ethic I try extremely hard to meet standard everyday. I am being paid to do a job, so I must do it well. If I like the job or not.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

uhh i would keep this job for a bit longer. Save up a bit more. Maybe save up enough to move to a different place where you could get a decent job?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

keep the job until you can find yourself a better one. every time i quit a job i hated without first finding a replacement job i'd become withdrawn and depressed and it'd be months before i could find the will to go job hunting again. that may not be the case for you but just to be safe, don't quit until you've secured another job.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Never quit a job until you've most definitely secured another. That's the epitome of stupidity in today's society. $12 per hour is great and more hours is better than none. I work at a warehouse too-but as a clerical. $13 an hour and most people here are working 10-12 hours for months at a time, with zero days off. You're blessed, and you're welcomed to look for different work.. but IMO this is a solid job, despite it's potential downfalls. (All jobs have downfalls, though.)


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Never quit a job until you've most definitely secured another. That's the epitome of stupidity in today's society. $12 per hour is great and more hours is better than none. I work at a warehouse too-but as a clerical. $13 an hour and most people here are working 10-12 hours for months at a time, with zero days off. You're blessed, and you're welcomed to look for different work.. but IMO this is a solid job, despite it's potential downfalls. (All jobs have downfalls, though.)


I know its a solid job but I dont know if I want to make 12 an hour till the day I die. I want to have a family and go to college and right now I at the poverty line. Which does not let me do that much.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you want to go to college I would recommend taking the loans out and doing it all in one fell swoop. Working and College are tough, especially if you wear yourself out mentally at work. 

If you want college be prepared to get it. Choose what you want to do. Don't choose a Liberal Arts degree! 

Choose something useful that will be always useful not something society says you need or is easy. Not something like poly sci, psychologists, and philosophy. 

A real career. Engineering, Chemistry(takes a masters to get anywhere), or anything that needs hard science while not being totally theoretical.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> I know its a solid job but I dont know if I want to make 12 an hour till the day I die. I want to have a family and go to college and right now I at the poverty line. Which does not let me do that much.


Who says this job is a forever job? I'd save up a little more before trying anything like quitting. School can happen at anytime, but jobs that pay this much don't show up a lot, so I'd save up some and think more on it after a little bit longer.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I know its a solid job but I dont know if I want to make 12 an hour till the day I die. I want to have a family and go to college and right now I at the poverty line. Which does not let me do that much.


my mom told me to stick with this one job i hated because it was, well, a job and the stress and anger i felt at work was normal and i'd most likely feel that way at my next job too. like lisa from girl interrupted so eloquently put it: "you can change the scenery, but not the fucking situation." but no, i quit anyway. i did make the mistake of not finding a replacement job right away but when i finally got around to finding a new job, i stumbled upon my current job. i soon realized that going into work everyday hating your life is not normal, not that i myself ever thought it was. the first month was hell because i was still a little depressed and a lot anxious and i was sick for a month and a half straight because of personal and work related issues causing me stress but i soldiered through it and now here i am, and i quite like it. there's petty girl drama every now and then and when i have a particularly stressful day at work it does sometimes impact my real life but overall it's nice and in comparison to how i felt at my other job it's a walk in the park. now i'm just sticking around to build up my resume so i can apply for this insurance job i really want in the new year.

so to reiterate the point i made earlier, do try to wait until you've secured yourself a second job before quitting this one. just don't ever let you or anyone else fool you into thinking you gotta stick with something you hate just because it pays the bills. that shit will kill your soul, trust, and i'd rather be poor than empty. if it helps some, try to think of this job as a nice addition to your resume.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

so so much great advice you guys @i cant play the piano
and @perpetuallyreticent 
and @Carpentet810


So yeah if I were you I'd stick with it FOR NOW. Make sure you have a solid plan and only quit when you've set that into motion. A basic conclusion for you. Unless you actually want to be homeless. That would be worse, and humiliating.

making these damn mentions work is a pain in the a-hole


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> my mom told me to stick with this one job i hated because it was, well, a job and the stress and anger i felt at work was normal and i'd most likely feel that way at my next job too. like lisa from girl interrupted so eloquently put it: "you can change the scenery, but not the fucking situation." but no, i quit anyway. i did make the mistake of not finding a replacement job right away but when i finally got around to finding a new job, i stumbled upon my current job. i soon realized that going into work everyday hating your life is not normal, not that i myself ever thought it was. the first month was hell because i was still a little depressed and a lot anxious and i was sick for a month and a half straight because of personal and work related issues causing me stress but i soldiered through it and now here i am, and i quite like it. there's petty girl drama every now and then and when i have a particularly stressful day at work it does sometimes impact my real life but overall it's nice and in comparison to how i felt at my other job it's a walk in the park. now i'm just sticking around to build up my resume so i can apply for this insurance job i really want in the new year.
> 
> so to reiterate the point i made earlier, do try to wait until you've secured yourself a second job before quitting this one. just don't ever let you or anyone else fool you into thinking you gotta stick with something you hate just because it pays the bills. that shit will kill your soul, trust, and i'd rather be poor than empty. if it helps some, try to think of this job as a nice addition to your resume.


I never said I was going to quit but I dont want to do this same job at this same pay till the day I die. Also I dont hate this job, I dont like my department but I dont like most of the other ones either. I am great at this job its just really hard pushing it everyday but I tend to give 110 percent no matter what I do and surprisingly at this job that counts for something. Where giving 110 percent never counted in anything else I ever done, including school.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

LittleDicky said:


> I never said I was going to quit but I dont want to do this same job at this same pay till the day I die.


that's very unlikely.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I never said I was going to quit but I dont want to do this same job at this same pay till the day I die. Also I dont hate this job, I dont like my department but I dont like most of the other ones either. I am great at this job its just really hard pushing it everyday but I tend to give 110 percent no matter what I do and surprisingly at this job that counts for something. Where giving 110 percent never counted in anything else I ever done, including school.


that wasn't the point i was trying to make. i didn't think you were going to quit (not right away, at least), i just noticed you seemed distressed and so i thought i'd offer some encouraging words to help you view the situation from a different perspective. it may not be the most satisfying job but by sticking it out, which is what you are presently doing, and by giving it your all, which you are also presently doing, your hard work will pay off and when you feel ready to move on, with a new and better job under your belt, it'll all be worth it.

@Typeless is right. it's very unlikely you'll be working there forever. the future is bright and if school is in the cards for you then even brighter, it will be.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Typeless said:


> that's very unlikely.


Its not unlikely, some of the people have been working there for 5 years and the place has a retirement plan.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Figure out a plan to consider all career options. You can think of interests, but also job characteristics, such as working a lot with others or more solitude work, more variety vs rigid, structured work, etc. 

Start by just sorting potential careers, go through career groupings and cross out those that you quickly know are big Nos for you. For those that you have some interest, look into education and career prospects for those jobs. That will eliminate a whole bunch, for remaining look more deeper into. What exactly do you do in these jobs, what are career advancement opportunities, what are those type of jobs like. How flexible is this new career path, for some education such as many community college, you're training for a very specific role and don't have much cross over potential if you get dissatisfied. 

Reading through myers-briggs guides for your personality type can help, but don't think you have to stick to whatever it recommends, those are just based on generalities. 

Here's one online tool: Find Occupations


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Figure out a plan to consider all career options. You can think of interests, but also job characteristics, such as working a lot with others or more solitude work, more variety vs rigid, structured work, etc. 

Start by just sorting potential careers, go through career groupings and cross out those that you quickly know are big Nos for you. For those that you have some interest, look into education and career prospects for those jobs. That will eliminate a whole bunch, for remaining look more deeper into. What exactly do you do in these jobs, what are career advancement opportunities, what are those type of jobs like. How flexible is this new career path, for some education such as many community college, you're training for a very specific role and don't have much cross over potential if you get dissatisfied. 

Reading through myers-briggs guides for your personality type can help, but don't think you have to stick to whatever it recommends, those are just based on generalities. 

Here's one online tool: Find Occupations, Careers, Jobs, & Majors


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

*Who wants warehouse job?*

That's the key question. 

Work there until you are financially secure enough. Find another job, or go college then. Depends on what you seek.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> *Who wants warehouse job?*
> 
> That's the key question.
> 
> Work there until you are financially secure enough. Find another job, or go college then. Depends on what you seek.


Just because I want college does not mean I am eligible. My parents make too much money, and so I am punished for it. That is how financial Aid works.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

LittleDicky said:


> Just because I want college does not mean I am eligible. My parents make too much money, and so I am punished for it. That is how financial Aid works.


That's only true if your parents are contributing. If you are supporting yourself and have been claiming yourself on your taxes, you get financial aid based on just your income.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

angelfish said:


> That's only true if your parents are contributing. If you are supporting yourself and have been claiming yourself on your taxes, you get financial aid based on just your income.


No, that is still not how the system works. 

You are a depedent until 24 unless 

You were emancipated before 18 
You get married 
You have children or dependent of your own 
You join the military 
You become homeless(They recently made this exception) 
You were an orphan or ever a foster child 

Sorry, but it would be nice if Financial aid worked rationally like that but it does not.

It does not matter if you are over 18 and living away from your parents and they no longer put you on their taxes. YOU STILL HAVE TO INCLUDE THEM, and they still can prevent you from getting money. Financial Aid believes that its a parents responsibility to pay for a student college, but since there is nothing enforcing that a parent DOES, we end up with people stuck in my situation where they legally cant get enough money for college until they turn 24 and have to wait, instead of being able to attend college.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

LittleDicky said:


> No, that is still not how the system works.
> 
> You are a depedent until 24 unless
> 
> ...


Huh. Well, I'm wrong, sorry. 

So you still don't qualify for Stafford Loans or the Pell Grant via the FAFSA?


----------

